# New Canyon Ultimate AL SLX 2015



## plasterer1 (9 Mar 2015)

Thought i'd share a few pictures of my new canyon, as when i as looking into buying one i couldnt find any user pictures anywhere!































heres the spec..
*EQUIPMENT*
*Frame* Canyon Ultimate AL SLX
*Fork *Canyon One One Four SLX
*Headset* Acros Ai-70 Fiber
*Rear Derailleur* Shimano Ultegra RD-6800 11s
*Derailleur Hanger Derailleur Hanger No. 18 
Front Derailleur* Shimano Ultegra FD-6800
*Shifters* Shimano Ultegra ST-6800 11s
*Brake levers* Shimano Ultegra ST-6800
*Brakes* Shimano Ultegra BR-6800
*Cassette* Shimano Ultegra CS-6800 11-28
*Wheelset *Mavic Ksyrium Elite S WTS
*Tyres* Mavic Yksion Pro GripLink
Mavic PowerLink
*Cranks* Shimano Ultegra FC-6800
*Chainrings* 52/36



Chain Shimano CN-HG700-11



Bottom Bracket Shimano Ultegra SM-BB72-41B



Stem Canyon V13



Handlebar Canyon H28 Road AL



Handlebar tape Canyon Ergospeed Gel



Saddle Fizik Antares



Seat post Canyon S23 VCLS (25 mm Setback)





Weight 7,25 kg


for £1500 its a great bike. Done about 400 miles on it so far, brilliant bike. But i have suffered a buckled wheel, but i just think that is down to hitting a pothole at 30mph! Obviously there is the risk buying online, when it arrived there was very fine marks around the fork (which i only spotted with a spotlight after first clean) nothing worth fussing about.

But if your thinking of buying a bike around the 1,500 i really recommend this bike. The LBS was very surprised it wasn't carbon and was very impressed!


----------



## uclown2002 (9 Mar 2015)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Mar 2015)

My kind of look of a bike. Definitely something I would consider. 

But......it's got wet man


----------



## stumpy66 (9 Mar 2015)

If that had been carbon it would have dissolved


----------



## goody (9 Mar 2015)

Nice, I'm hankering after an Endurance CF, maybe later this year when funds allow.


----------



## huwsparky (9 Mar 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2015)

Very smart


----------



## huwsparky (9 Mar 2015)

How long did it take to arrive from order date?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2015)

There is none more black.
And I like it....................bet @vickster has a different opinion


----------



## plasterer1 (9 Mar 2015)

huwsparky said:


> How long did it take to arrive from order date?



They gave me a 5 week waiting time it arrived in 3 weeks!


----------



## Hyslop (10 Mar 2015)

N ow that is a beauty! Looks very stealthy.Wish I could persuade myself to go for a Canyon,however given that almost every time I get a new bike,(not that frequent,honestly) a week or so in and something needs changed,even given that I can test ride and so forth,Im fighting shy at present.Very impressed though


----------



## stevey (25 May 2015)

@plasterer this is on my short list how do you find the 52/36 front rings? and rear cassette for hill climbing?

Cheers.

BTW Lovely bike


----------



## Drago (25 May 2015)

1500 notes without a test ride? You're a braver soul than me.


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2015)

Drago said:


> 1500 notes without a test ride? You're a braver soul than me.


Ive bought all my bikes without a single test ride and enjoy riding them all


----------



## Drago (25 May 2015)

I'm sure you do! But I'd be forever be worried that I might have enjoyed another bike even more, but will never know because I didn't test ride it.


----------



## jowwy (25 May 2015)

Drago said:


> I'm sure you do! But I'd be forever be worried that I might have enjoyed another bike even more, but will never know because I didn't test ride it.


Then get your bike custom built and then its yours to enjoy without the worry.....just like i did


----------



## Drago (25 May 2015)

Hhhmmm. This I have had done once in the past, but even then I rode one of the demos before they started making me the frame.


----------



## topcat1 (26 May 2015)

Nice very nice, is it me or does the front wheel and the stem in the last pic look off centre?
clamping the bike on the top tube is a nono 
now get out and ride it


----------

